# nfaa indoors tourney questions



## gobblinfool (Dec 6, 2004)

*just my thoughts*

I could be wrong, but I am sure the targe face is the smaller one 40cm, at louisville it is a 5 spot, white and blue---but I am sure that you can shoot a single spot, vegas is multi colored


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

route66 said:


> I'm planning on attending my first nfaa national level tourney in 2009 and had a couple of questions about the tourney. Thank you, your help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> division: fsl recurve, young adult
> 
> ...


Louisville, KY:
A1: 40cm
A2: blue/white
A3: 1 or 5. Once you make a choice though, I think you have to stick with it.



> Las Vegas, NV:
> Q1: what size target face (40 or 60cm)?
> Q2: face color (blue/white or multi-color)?
> Q3: how many spots (1, 3 triangle)?



A1: 60cm for youth recurve entrants
A2: multi-color FITA face (gold, red, blue,...)
A3: 3 spot triangle or single spot.

http://www.fieldarchery.com/tournaments/vegas/miscellaneous.cfm

This is information for 2008. 2009 information should be up in October. I would suggest checking back on that page noted above to ensure this information is still accurate at that time.

-Andrew


----------

